# Debajo de-abajo / arriba de-arriba / sobre (lugar físico)



## Gamen

Bona tarda.

Voldria que m'ajudessin amb la qüestió referida a l'ús de les preposicions següents:
debajo de / arriba de (sobre)

Són correctes aquestes construccions o hi ha algun error?


La revista està *sota el llit/ de baix del llit.*
La revista està *sobre/damunt el llit.* 
El quadre blau està penjat *dalt **del* quadre verd. / El quadre blau está penjat *amunt del* quadre verd.
Si us plau veu* dalt*, a la terrassa, i penja la roba. 
Si us plau veu *baix*, al soterrani, i porta-me'n l'eina que et vaig demanar i la talladora de gespa.

Espanyol:
La revista está debajo de la cama.
La revista está sobre la cama.
El cuadro azul está colgado arriba del cuadro verde.
Por favor ve arriba, a la terraza, y cuelga la ropa.
Por favor ve abajo, al sótano, y tráeme la herramienta que te pedi y la cortadora de césped.


Moltes gràcies per la vostra ajuda!


----------



## Elxenc

Gamen said:


> Bona tarda.
> 
> Voldria que m'ajudessin/ajudessiu amb la qüestió referida a l'ús de les preposicions següents:
> debajo de / arriba de (sobre)
> 
> Són correctes aquestes construccions o hi ha algun error?
> 
> 
> La revista està *sota el llit/ de baix del llit.* davall *el* llit o *d*el llit (alguns gramàtics diuen que la preposició  *de* ja forma part de davall i no cal repetir-la. Jo dic davall el llit)
> *La revista està sobre/damunt el llit. *
> El quadre blau està penjat *dalt **del* quadre verd. / El quadre blau està penjat* damunt* el quadre verd.
> Si us plau veu* dalt*, a la terrassa, i penja la roba.  Si et plau, ves_* dalt*_ (*apuja/puja... *per a mi més natural) a la terrassa i *estén* la roba (nosaltres estenem la roba no la pengem)
> Si us plau veu *baix*, al soterrani, i porta-me'n l'eina que et vaig demanar i la talladora de gespa. Si et plau/per favor ves *abaix* (S*i et plau, abaixa*... més natural per a mi) i m'emportes l'eina que et vaig demanar i la talladora de gespa (d'herba, gespa és massa "fi")
> (*Veu* és tercera persona de l'indicatiu del verb *veure*, no de l'anar)
> Espanyol:
> La revista está debajo de la cama.
> La revista está sobre la cama.
> El cuadro azul está colgado arriba del cuadro verde.
> Por favor ve arriba, a la terraza, y cuelga la ropa.
> Por favor ve abajo, al sótano, y tráeme la herramienta que te pedi y la cortadora de césped.
> 
> 
> Moltes gràcies per la vostra ajuda!



Aguarda a veure que et diuen els "orientals". Un nombre bastant abundant d'occidentals/valencians que no usen "sota", desconec si també els orientals, cauen al mateix error d'usar malament baix per davall, quan aquest darrer equival a ésser davall/sota d'alguna cosa o persona. Vg:Tots el músics són _baix_ les ordres del director. Tots influïts pel castellà.  Aquells que usen la preposició sota no tenen cap problema.

Ja sobre l'ús del ser o estar ni ho toquem...


----------



## Gamen

Moltes gràcies Elxenc.
Doncs, "abaix" i "dalt" es fan servir sempre sense preposició, és dir, com a termes absoluts sense res més. No és cert?

Vaig *abaix* a netejar el soterrani.
Vaig *dalt* a buscar un'eina.

En canvi, quan fem servir un modificador o complement, s'ha de utlitzar "davall" o "damunt", no és veritat?

El llibre està *davall* (de) la *taula*.
El llibre està *damunt* (de) la *taula.

*En catalán existeix la paraula "sobre"? I feu difèrencia entre "sobre" y "arriba" com en espanyol?

El libro está sobre la mesa. (Es dir, toca la taula).
Però
El cuadro azul está arriba del cuadro verde en la pared. (Es dir, un quadre està en una posició superior respecte de l'altre)


----------



## Elxenc

Gamen said:


> Moltes gràcies Elxenc.
> Doncs, "abaix" i "dalt" es fan servir sempre sense preposició, és dir, com a termes absoluts sense res més. No és cert?
> 
> Vaig *abaix* a netejar el soterrani. En castellà també és "arriba i abajo"
> Vaig *adalt* a buscar un'eina una eina.
> 
> En canvi, quan fem servir un modificador o complement, s'ha de utlitzar "davall" o "damunt", no es veritat?
> 
> El llibre està *davall* (de) la *taula*.
> El llibre està *damunt* (de) la *taula. Correctes
> 
> *En catalán existeix la paraula "sobre"? I (copulativa?) feu (Hi feu/ Feu?) difèrencia  diferència entre "sobre" y "arriba" com en espanyol? Quina seria la diferència entre "_arrriba_" i "_encima_"? Ve a ser la mateixa. En algunes zones castellanes diuen "_en lo alto de_/en todo lo alto de/" en comptes de dir "_encima_" o "_sobre_"
> 
> El libro está sobre la mesa. (Es dir, toca la taula). Jo per a aquest cas sempre diria "damunt", si arribara/arribés a imitar el parlar de Barcelona potser diria "sobre" ,però amb poca seguretat per a d'altres casos.
> Però
> El cuadro azul está arriba del cuadro verde en la pared. (Es dir, un quadre està en una posició superior respecte de l'altre) (Trobe que en aquest cas els "_barcelonins_" també dirien "sobre" perquè s'està imposant, encara que no tots; sembla que és un ús un poc modern o popular que fa poc que ha saltat a les gramàtiques- ja veuràs com em piquen l'orella-)



Els valencians no usem "sobre" així que no dec ni puc contestar-te. Esperem que ho faça algú del Principat. Si utilitzes "_abaix_" deus de fer servir "_adalt_" el seu contrari/antònim. Segons el dicc. català-valencià-balear que no està admès com a normatiu  !!!! però... , però resulta ser el compendi més gran de l'ús del català: 


ADALT _adv. __i prep. _
A la part superior; cast. _arriba, encima. _«¿Que encara puges?—No, ja *som* adalt». «¿A on és?—Adalt es llit»(mallorquí). «¿A on el trobarem?—Adalt sa teulada» (Mallorca). «¿Un(t) és?—Adal(t)», Saisset, Coses i altres, 18. «Adalt d'un arbre», «adalt d'un paller», «adalt d'un teulat», «adalt d'una finestra» (Llofriu).—V. dalt.
    Fon.: əðáɫ (Empordà); əðáɫt (Mall.).
    Etim.: de *ad altum, *segons REW 387; però sembla més tost una variant de _dalt _(<*de altu*) formada amb la prep. _a _prefixada. Així sembla indicar-ho el fet de no trobar-se mai _adalt _en la llengua antiga, sinó sempre _dalt.


Busca tu "dalt" . És molt llarg per a apegar-lo : http://dcvb.iecat.net/

P.D. El missatge l'he fet a trossos i m'he corregit algunes frases. Potser hi hauran incoherències del "tallar i apegar/enganxar". Espere que no moltes.

Bona nit
_


----------



## Gamen

1) Doncs, serien correctes també les construccions següents?

El llibre està *adalt* de la *taula*.
El llibre està *abaix* de la *taula*.
El llibre està *amunt *de la *taula*.
El llibre està *avall* de la *taula*.



2) 
Vaig *amunt*, és dir, (a)pujo.
Vaig *avall*, és dir, baixo.



3) Vaig entendre que això és incorrecte: "Tots els músics són _baix_ les ordres del director". 
Doncs, el correct seria: "Tots els músics són *sota *les ordres del director"? 


Nota: La diferència entre "sobre" i "arriba" és que la primera paraula assyniala un contacte entre los dos objects que sse junten, mentre que "arriba" assenyala que una cosa es troba en una posició superior a altra però ambdues coses no es toquen.


----------



## Elessar

Gamen said:


> Bona tarda.
> 
> Voldria que m'ajudessin amb la qüestió referida a l'ús de les preposicions següents:
> debajo de / arriba de (sobre)
> 
> Són correctes aquestes construccions o hi ha algun error?
> 
> 
> La revista està *sota el llit **/ de baix del llit.* / *davall del llit*
> La revista està *sobre/damunt *el llit.
> El quadre blau està penjat *dalt **del* quadre verd.  / El quadre blau está *penjat* *amunt del* quadre verd.
> Si us plau *vés dalt*, a la terrassa, i penja la roba.
> Si us plau *vés* *baix*, al soterrani, i porta-me'n l'eina que et vaig demanar i la talladora de gespa.
> 
> Espanyol:
> La revista está debajo de la cama.
> La revista está sobre la cama.
> El cuadro azul está colgado arriba del cuadro verde.
> Por favor ve arriba, a la terraza, y cuelga la ropa.
> Por favor ve abajo, al sótano, y tráeme la herramienta que te pedi y la cortadora de césped.
> 
> 
> Moltes gràcies per la vostra ajuda!



Pots dir _El quadre blau està *damunt del* quadre verd_ si els quadres es toquen, si no estan penjats a la paret, sinó apilats en posició horitzontal.


----------



## Elessar

Gamen said:


> 1) Doncs, serien correctes també les construccions següents?
> 
> El llibre està *adalt* de la *taula*.
> El llibre està *abaix* de la *taula*.
> El llibre està *amunt *de la *taula*.  ---> El llibre està *damunt de la taula* /* sobre la taula*.
> El llibre està *avall* de la *taula*.  ---> El llibre està *damunt de la taula* /* sobre la taula*.
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> Vaig *dalt*, és a dir, pujo [a un punt concret].
> Vaig *baix*, és a dir, baixo [a un punt concret].
> 
> Vaig *cap amunt*, és a dir, pujo [en direcció vertical]
> Vaig *cap avall*, és a dir, baixo [en direcció vertical]
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Vaig entendre que això és incorrecte: "Tots els músics són _baix_ les ordres del director". Efectivament, és incorrecte.
> Doncs, el correcte seria: "Tots els músics estan *sota *les ordres del director"?
> 
> 
> Nota: La diferència entre "sobre" i "arriba" és que la primera paraula assyniala un contacte entre los dos objects que sse junten, mentre que "arriba" assenyala que una cosa es troba en una posició superior a altra però ambdues coses no es toquen.


----------



## Gamen

Entenc que les formes correctes serien aquestes.
Espero no m'equivocar aquesta vegada.

El llibre està *damunt de la taula* /* sobre la taula.
*El llibre està *davall de la taula / sota la taula.
*Vés* (a)dalt *i porta-me l'eina que et vaig demanar.
Vés* (a)baix *i porta-me l'eina que et vaig demanar.
Empeny *cap amunt/cap avall *per a obrir/a tancar el dispositiu.

----------------------------------------------------------------
Vés *amunt* i porta-me/emporta-me el que vaig demanar.  
Vés *avall/sota* i porta-me/emporta-me el que vaig demanar.

Agrairé la vostra confirmació*. *


----------



## Elessar

Gamen said:


> Entenc que les formes correctes serien aquestes.
> Espero *no equivocar-me* aquesta vegada.
> 
> El llibre està *damunt de la taula* /* sobre la taula. *
> El llibre està *davall de la taula / sota la taula. *
> Vés* (a)dalt *i *porta'm* l'eina que et vaig demanar.
> Vés* (a)baix *i *porta'm* l'eina que et vaig demanar.
> Empeny *cap amunt/cap avall *per *[*a*]* obrir/a tancar el dispositiu.
> 
> TOTES LES DE DALT
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Vés *amunt* i *porta'm* el que vaig demanar.
> Vés *avall/sota* i *porta'm* el que vaig demanar.
> 
> Agrairé la vostra confirmació*. *


----------



## Gamen

Moltes gràcies per tota l'ajuda Elessar!


----------

